# Axis2 Client mit SSL



## oltoko (27. Nov 2007)

Hi, ich versuche jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit meinen Axis2 Client über SSL mit einem SSL fähigen Server zu verbinden!! Mit anderen Tools wie SOAPUI ist das auch kein Problem, da funzt alles einwandfrei!! Also hab ich von der WSDL Datei mir mit WSDL2Java die Stub-Klassen erstellen lassen und eingebunden!! Hab mich mit dem TCP-Monitor dazwischen gehängt und gesehn das anscheinend beide Seiten verschlüsseln, dies aber nicht gemeinsam tun   !! Hilfe wäre toll!!


----------



## oltoko (3. Dez 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt wenigstens mal rausgefunden woran es liegt...was aber wieder neue Probleme aufwirft!! Und zwar erstellt Java einfach keine SSL Verbindung weil es das Zertifikat nicht kennt!!


```
http-8080-2, SEND TLSv1 ALERT:  fatal, description = certificate_unknown
```

Soweit noch kein Problem, denn ich benutze den Standard keystore in %JAVA_HOME%\jre\lib\security\cacerts!! Also habe ich das Server Zertifikat einfach hinzugefügt und schon voller Vorfreude gedacht es funktioniert jetzt!! Aber nein ich bekomm immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung obwohl auf der Konsole mir vorher angezeigt wird das das Zertifikat geladen wurde!! Finde ich sehr verwirrend!! Hilfe wäre immer noch toll!!


----------



## oltoko (3. Dez 2007)

Okay mein Fehler   !!

Ich habe das Falsche Zertifikat benutzt!!
Es funktioniert jetzt alles!! Ich würde aber nicht empfehlen den Standard TrustStore zu verwenden!! Am besten man legt mit dem keytool einen eigenen an und fügt den mittels


```
System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.trustStore", "Pfad\\Dateiname");
System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.trustStorePassword", "passwort");
```

in die Applikation ein!! Mit


```
System.setProperty("javax.net.debug", "all");
System.setProperty("java.security.debug", "all");
```

kann man den Verbindungsverlauf dann in der Konsole verfolgen!!

Da kann ich nur noch sagen [schild=1]Danke für Nichts[/schild]


----------



## J0n3x (24. Jan 2008)

Du musst einen eigenen TrustStore anlegen! Dann geht das auch!


Keine Ursache! Hab dir gerne geholfen!


----------

